# If I hear this one more time!



## DeeM73

I am sick hearing people say 'oh that's a big age gap' rather than 'congratulations'.I have a daughter aged 14 and a son 13.The 2 of them are over the moon at the thought of having a little brother or sister :) but these comments are starting to get on my nerves!I just with they would say nothing than upsetting me :nope: xx


----------



## embartle

When I had my 2 yr old my older 2 were 15 & 19 so I know what you mean! Now that I am having my last one I only tell people I don't know about my youngest but it still doesn't stop them asking if this one was planned!?! This time I have learned to just let it go over my head but their comments can sometimes feel really hurtful.


----------



## DeeM73

I hate being asked if it was planned too,just so rude and hurtful.I kind of laugh it off but deep down I feel angry and hurt.Just really got to me today :cry: x


----------



## Clair75

hi 

am only 5 weeks but not looking forwards to telling ppl i know there going to say but your 37... AND and o the age gap... which is only 10,11,14 so not that big, i think a big age gap is good gives you the time to enjoy your time with the new little one when i had my to youngest there is only 12 months between them i was 26 and it all went sooooo fast so am really looking forwards to this one, but will leave till has late as poss before telling,


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya,I'm 38 had the comments about 'age' too,you would think I was 68 the way they were talking!!It is hard to listen to,some days it doesn't bother me and others it does but just now it's doing my head right in!!I feel I'm more relaxed now at this age and I haven't had any problems with this pregnancy,kept good health and probably done way more than what I did with the other 2.Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you :flower: x


----------



## future_numan

I remember the phrase " are you crazy?" bothered me when I was expecting Emily because there was a 17 yr age gap.. I soon learned to ignore the comments..
This time all I hear is " your pregnant AGAIN ?" ..


----------



## flower74

I love this thread, when I was pregnant last time my older two were 10 and 9 and I felt I had to give my life story when ppl found out I was pregnant ie "I'm on my second marriage so thought I'd have another one, etc,etc". I'm now 12 wks with my fourth and my boys are 11, 9 and 11 months and have decided it's no ones business. I'm pregnant if you can't just congratulate me then don't say anything.....btw I love being older this time...I'm much more relaxed and my big boys adore their baby brother and are sooo excited about another baby!! XX


----------



## DeeM73

You're right it's no ones business and if they can't say anything nice then I would rather they didn't say anything.I would never dream of saying anything like that!I feel I am more relaxed too and our kids are so looking forward to the new arrival :) xx


----------



## suzimc

I've really enjoyed telling people for the last couple of weeks that motherhood is so much more enjoyable 2nd time round after the big age gap! I appreciate this wee bundle as much as he deserved unlike the first three who were born when I was too young to really know what I had there! Its shut up the folk who were commenting on my age and the gap between children...mind you its also made me glad I was sterilised at the same time cos I feel I could happily have a dozen more I love him so much!!xxx


----------



## New2Bumps

Why does it upset you? It _is_ a big age gap. It is what it is why not just say it first. 
I get it the other way around. My sisters are 11 and 16 years older than me and it sucks. All I ever got was 'that's a big age gap' and still do. PPl will never stop saying it! It used to p me off as ppl were incinuating I was an accident I guess. It stopped bothering me once I got older but it never goes away!


----------



## mtnprotracy

We're getting better with the comebacks....lol. We love implying that that's what happens when you're still having loads of sex....that pretty much shuts people up ;). My family is excited and we are loving that energy from our older kids (17, 16, & 13) as well as our parents and siblings. It has been so long since there's been a baby. I must admit I'm pretty excited!!! Anyway, I figure this little guy will keep me young. I mean just think about it. We get to do Santa all over again!!!! I admit, some people's comments bother me more than others. Folks who are my age seem to be the worst....I really think they're secretly jealous ;). I mean I work at a high school for crying out loud...where my two older boys go to school...and the kids are so excited for our family....which is really sweet. Hang in there, Dawn....it won't be long now. Can't wait to hear the good news when he or she arrives!!!!

Tracy


----------



## DeeM73

Suzi I totally agree with you there,that's the way I see it.We are all so happy especially the kids!!Maybe it was my hormones yesterday when an old(not elderly,where we stayed before!) neighbour mentioned it.
Conor is so adorable :) he really is such a cutie :) Hope you are all doing well and settling into a nice little routine xxx


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Tracy :flower: Oh you made me laugh!Good on you!It has been a long time since there has been a baby too so the family are so excited :happydance: The kids just can't wait!!I'm so looking forward to the Santa trips too :) I think it's so magical.Hope you are keeping well Tracy :flower: not long for you too,we might even be the same day!!ha ha xx


----------



## suzimc

Conor and I are doing fine, not so much a routine as my usual vaguely organised chaos but I'm loving it! He fell asleep in the bath this morning which seemed like the cutest thing ever! Tracey you don't half make me laugh! I never thought iof telling folk they were jealous cos I was obviously still getting some despite my advanced years, will remember that for future use! xxx


----------



## poppy666

Arghhh i got all that with my last 2 babies, my eldest 3 are 21, 20 & 19 and there was an 18 year gap, plus i was nearly 41 then 42 with my last so got all those age comments, but the way i see it is im blessed to be able to do it twice in a lifetime and if people dont like it then tuff. Not that im going for another 4 boys and 1 girl is enough :haha:


----------



## DeeM73

Glad to here you and Conor are doing fine :) I can see why you are loving every minute of it :)
Totally agree Poppy666,I feel totally blessed too,all children are blessings :hugs: xx


----------



## HCothren

I had a mom at my childrens school scream across the parking lot in car line..."I heard the news...Are you crazy?"

My children are 9 and 7 and I will be 38 when this one is born and I don't feel crazy at all. :cloud9:

The mom who yelled that to me has a preteen son and a 8 year old daughter and she traded her van for a 2 door convertible sports car. I should have yelled at her asking if she was crazy trying to squeeze her kids in the back seat of that sports car. 
I do not understand why pregnant women seem to be public property and everyone feels like it is ok for them to give their opinions.:growlmad:


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations HCothren!I don't understand it either,I would rather they said nothing.A good friend of mine said I was crazy and almost home and dry!!That really got my back up!Was so tempted to say something back to her but would just be as bad as her.Although she loves her kids it was like she wanted them quick to get back on with her life x


----------



## crystal443

I'm 37, my DD is 15 and DS is 14 and I get the same thing...why would you want to go through that all over again when your kids are almost grown? All the women in my family have kids really young and get them out young..I'm not sure why because they then sit home and complain how empty their house seems:haha::haha:

I don't really give a thought to what anyone thinks:thumbup: We've been trying for this pregnancy since DS was born and have had 3 failed IVF attempts and finally out of the blue it happened naturally so I'm over the moon and no one is taking this excitement from me. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bats11

HCothren said:


> I had a mom at my childrens school scream across the parking lot in car line..."I heard the news...Are you crazy?"
> 
> My children are 9 and 7 and I will be 38 when this one is born and I don't feel crazy at all. :cloud9:
> 
> The mom who yelled that to me has a preteen son and a 8 year old daughter and she traded her van for a 2 door convertible sports car. I should have yelled at her asking if she was crazy trying to squeeze her kids in the back seat of that sports car.
> I do not understand why pregnant women seem to be public property and everyone feels like it is ok for them to give their opinions.:growlmad:

Mine are also 9 & 7 and Im 37yrs old will be 38 in October, I havent had any comments about the age gap actually, the only comment Ive had by two ladies were 'another girl'!! their comment didnt bother me though, I just think negative people will always have something negative to say :shrug:


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

Hi ladies! This is my first. I am 37 and peolpe use to say to me: are you pregnant with you first at what 40 or not.I would say i am 36 and this is my first thank you and age does not matter! it is hard. Now at mothers group all the first time mummies are in their 20s! They say to me the same thing! :( :growlmad:


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi everyone.

My son is 9 and i'm 42. My partner has kids of 28, 18 and 17. I must say that all my friends were delighted when they heard we were having a baby (due in 2 1/2 weeks time) but some of my partners male friends said some horrid things like ' are you mad' 'are you going to have the baby' 'are you going to stay with her' etc. I was really quite shocked.

But the people that mean alot to you are the ones that are happy if you are happy. I am sooooooo happy that I am having another baby - didnt think I was going to get the chance to. Good luck to you all - we are all so lucky. And.....second time round plus being older I feel much calmer and my 9 year old son is v excited about the arrival of his little sister in a couple of weeks time.

Am counting the days now....this last 2 weeks seems to take forever doesnt it!

Lotsaluv

Rachel


----------



## crancherry

I LOVE the age gap between mine, my boys are 17 and 8 (he will be 9 when LO gets here). To me, it's wonderful because they don't have the competitiveness that creates jealousy. They are wonderful buddies and love each other's company, and their needs have always been different so I never felt pulled in too many directions at once. It's great to have the one-on-one time with your new baby that is so special, and also have some older helpers for additional support. Fantastic as well that your older ones are on board and excited. No one can make the judgement that it's the "wrong time" for your family to embrace a new member! Forget what people say and enjoy every bit!


----------



## DeeM73

crystal443 said:


> I'm 37, my DD is 15 and DS is 14 and I get the same thing...why would you want to go through that all over again when your kids are almost grown? All the women in my family have kids really young and get them out young..I'm not sure why because they then sit home and complain how empty their house seems:haha::haha:
> 
> I don't really give a thought to what anyone thinks:thumbup: We've been trying for this pregnancy since DS was born and have had 3 failed IVF attempts and finally out of the blue it happened naturally so I'm over the moon and no one is taking this excitement from me. :happydance::happydance:

Aww congratulations!! x


----------



## DeeM73

I've enjoyed this pregnancy so much :) We are so excited especially the kids,they can't wait and they are going to be such a great help :) Just a waiting game now to when the little angel will arrive :happydance: x


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee your still here, your little munchkin must be too cozy in there!

I also have enjoyed this pregnancy so much & Im am so looking forward to having her in my arms & the girls they just caaaant wait!!!


----------



## DeeM73

Only 1 day to go!!Getting so nervous!ha ha Hopefully won't have too long to wait x


----------



## Bats11

Yay you get to welcome your new baby boy or girl into your family, I wish you all the very best Dee & I hope you have a wonderful delivery x


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks :hugs: will keep you posted! x


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Dee!!!! I hope your delivery is quick and easy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Crystal :hugs: I hope so too! xx


----------



## future_numan

Hurry up baby :)


----------



## DeeM73

Maybe too comfy!!x


----------



## future_numan

lol.. did you ready your ticker.. baby could be anywhere from 5-11 lbs.. 11 lbs !!!! oh, lordy I hope not..


----------



## DeeM73

I hope not either!


----------



## crystal443

uugghhh 11 pounds is just cruel and unusual punishment:haha::haha:


----------



## DeeM73

It sure would be!!!! x


----------

